# Campagnolo 8 speed cartridge BB length?



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Can't find a quick answer on a search, and got overwhelmed on the variety of square taper Campy BBs

Bicycle Classics has this excellent guide to the older sets here, but my question is about a first gen 8 speed group that I am thinking of purchasing that has an English threaded Chorus(?) cartridge BB and I need Italian.

So what is the likely spindle length of those first gen 8 speed square taper cartridge style BBs, and can I use the "standard" new sq taper that measures 102mm?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

The "C Record" cranks used a longer spindle. The 102mm spindle was not used until the 9-spd Chorus and Record cranks of the late '90's. A modern 111mm Centaur BB still available works fine with the C Record crank. With a 102mm you will almost certainly find interference between the inner chainring and frame.

Campagnolo Centaur Double Bottom Bracket - 111mm ISO Taper: Total Cycling


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

bikerjulio said:


> The "C Record" cranks used a longer spindle. The 102mm spindle was not used until the 9-spd Chorus and Record cranks of the late '90's. A modern 111mm Centaur BB still available works fine with the C Record crank. With a 102mm you will almost certainly find interference between the inner chainring and frame.
> 
> Campagnolo Centaur Double Bottom Bracket - 111mm ISO Taper: Total Cycling


Thanks--I found a 1995 catalog online, and that looks to be the right generation, so it sounds like the 'modern' Centaur would be the ticket--of course I used to have one of those in the parts bin that I sold when I was desperate for cash...


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

If the Centaur 111mm one fits, so will the much cheaper Token or Tifosi one.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

DrSmile said:


> If the Centaur 111mm one fits, so will the much cheaper Token or Tifosi one.


Genuine Campy quality is $47 at Ribble. They have Italian too.

I have Token BB's and they are OK but you will be paying in the $30 range at least. (plus need an Isis tool to install, at least mine do).


----------

